# Direct TV Media Sharing



## Lobo1943 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey!

Can someone help me with Direct TV media sharing setup? I am running Windows 7 and when I visit Direct TV to see the directions for setting up media sharing but the setup information is for those that use Windows XP and the instructions don't help me using Windows 7.

Any set up points would be helpful, and I have a new HR24-500 DVD.

Lobo1943


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Wrong forum. Mods?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You're right, this one should be in Connected Home. As such I'm moving it.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry no one's gotten back to you yet. You can see my post here regarding this issue, but I find that WMP is fairly useless when it comes to serving up data through a DLNA network.


----------

